# Opinion on Silverton Mountain



## kevdog

Me and a few buddies are talking about putting together a trip to Silverton Mountain (as well as a couple other spots down that way), and am curious as to what peoples experiences have been riding at Silverton Mountain?

As riders I'd say were advanced-intermediate, with multiple snowcat trips under our belts. 

I get the impression that some of the earlier (and more negative) opinions of the place were based on the early years when Silverton had not quite fleshed out it's operation. 

So how was it? the good, the bad, the mediocre, the annoying.

thanks.


----------



## Reid

My recommendation is to attend the bootpackin days to see and learn about the mountain. you get free lift tickets depending on how many days you attend. Then use those freebies on an unguided thurs. (opening day)- after a mon.-wed. storm. 

things might have changed, but thats what i used to do.


----------



## JDHOG72

I've gone guided twice and probably would only try the unguided if I go back. I know they have to but the snow farming is annoying. I saw killer terrain all around that we were not able to go on. Since I spend time in the BC it is hard for me to be guided/ controlled without being annoyed. I would recommend checking it out for yourself, it is pretty fun and your only risking $100+ I "got lost" for one run and had one of the best runs of my life. Seemed like 50 pillow drops in a row thru trees. The stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## mjpowhound

I've only been once, but I can say if you go guided, make sure you get in a good group. My friend and I put ourselves in a slow hiking group because we didn't want to hold up the badasses. Instead, we outhiked our whole group by a long shot and were denied a trip to the billboard because of some dude that was "there to ski, not hike." Try to take enough friends to make your own group (as long as you're all similarly fit and ability).

Terrain is awesome, snow was mediocre when we were there, guide was pretty good, we had no issues with the farming thing; our guide made sure we got fresh lines on every run. It was fun but I wouldn't do the guided deal again.


----------



## Cutch

I'm an intermediate/advanced snowboarder. I have mostly ridden resorts... a lot of time on good steep resort stuff. Tina and I went two years ago for New Years with the Wigstons and had a great time. We went a day early so did unguided on day one. The lift is awesomely scary with beautiful views, and everything is steep. We kind of just made our way down and figured out the mountain... a simple ridge line layout with a long traverse out at the bottom. We formed our own group of eight snowboarders and requested a snowboard guide. He took us past the ropes at some point on every run that day, and our first run of the day is currently my best ever. By the afternoon or the next day those places were opened to unguided. We spent a 3rd day unguided again. In 3 days I only managed to do 4 runs per day, and was satisfied and spent. The snow was okay, but like a resort it gets tracked out. Having our own group and being on our own pace was key. We spent tons of time kind of just exploring and slowly venturing into untouched fields with sunny skies, and yet our pace would have been many more runs and shorter hikes/breaks if it were a powder day. A powder day of unguided would be legendary IMO now that I know more of the mountain. 

If you are coming from the backcountry then I think you can be disappointed in the resort like conditions and limitations. If you are coming from the resort and/or sidecountry, then Silverton will be a fantastic time. And when it comes to guided, it's all about the company you are with.


----------



## storm11

Cutch said:


> If you are coming from the backcountry then I think you can be disappointed in the resort like conditions and limitations. If you are coming from the resort and/or sidecountry, then Silverton will be a fantastic time. And when it comes to guided, it's all about the company you are with.


^^^ Cutch pretty much nails it. 

I'll ad my $.02

Unguided is sweet but can be way too crowded in the spring and early season is unpredictable. 

Bootpacking is 50/50.... depending on who you get/the area you're in, it can be a LOT of work and very little skiing, or a little work and quite a bit of skiing. I personally have a hard time justifying working my ass off at 11,000' for the equivalent of $7 an hour. 

Guided is just too pricey and way too much turn farming goes on IMO. For a few bucks more, I'd MUCH rather go cat skiing. Or just hike across the road for free.


----------



## kevdog

Interesting info, thanks.

What is "snow farming"? Never heard that expression before. 

And how much time while you were there was spent hiking?


----------



## storm11

snow/turn farming is where the guide will ski a line and everybody in the group has to stay on one side of the line, leaving the rest of the slope fresh for other groups.

Unless it snowed the night before, plan on hiking 10-30 mins each run


----------



## sdslider

*...other spots down that way...*



kevdog said:


> Me and a few buddies are talking about putting together a trip to Silverton Mountain (as well as a couple other spots down that way), ...
> 
> And Storm11 wrote: "For a few bucks more, I'd MUCH rather go cat skiing."
> 
> Backcountry skiing in the San Juans is spectacular. Leave yourself a couple of days to do so. I'm with Storm11. I'd MUCH rather go catskiing when in this area. Over the last ten years I've been out with the San Juan Ski Company's cats eight times or so. It has the largest amount and most varied terrain in the area. And they often have deals in conjunction with Silverton Mt.


----------



## Phillips

Go Heli, cat or backcountry. I've done unguided and it was OK. We didn't get to hike becasue it was dumpin. Bombs going off everywhere. Chairlift is sketchy at best. Terrain is great but winds can shut er down in a heart beat. In two days we got 6 rides. I'm going HELI and cat this year. Lots of GAPERS yard selling it in the runnouts. Almost plowed over a few of em. They were not happy. . .


----------



## ZGjethro

I went once around 2005. It was the eve of a huge dump, there were untouched bowls, and the guide we had took us to crud slopes or had us spooning tracks in narrow lines. If the powder is not for the paying guests up there that day, who are they saving it for? I will not go back there. If you do not ski the backcountry on your own it can be a great experience i've heard.


----------



## drengel

skiied unguided 4 times here. never had a bad time. i don't think they are snow-farming. they are keeping you safe. the mountain is only open 3 days a week and doesnt get ridden enough to need to do that. closing down slopes as av conditions worsen is what has to be done for this place to be open. yes there are gapers, and no we don't want them dying. hence what people are calling snow farming. i don't think half the people skiing there even know how to use the beacon/probe that is required. 

the four times ive skiied there (twice in 06, twice in 07) there was maybe 40 people tops on the mountain. two days of face shots, one day of incredible corn skiing, and one day of kinda crappy conditions but i was working a beer fest and skiing for free so i was fine with it. 

the one bad experience i had was when it had snowed like 2-3 feet the week before, and it was the year purgatory was giving season pass holders 2 free unguided days at silverton. i showed up to a line of like 300 people. waited in line for an hour and a half to get a lift ticket, moved about halfway up the line before freaking out that the lift line would be just as long, then bailed and skiied some backcountry. that was a shitty morning and i was glad i skiied where i did. probably had better coinditions anyways.

my advice- ski it, then spend a coupkle days in the backcountry around there if the conditions are right.


----------



## ZGjethro

drengel said:


> skiied unguided 4 times here. never had a bad time. i don't think they are snow-farming. they are keeping you safe. the mountain is only open 3 days a week and doesnt get ridden enough to need to do that. closing down slopes as av conditions worsen is what has to be done for this place to be open. yes there are gapers, and no we don't want them dying. hence what people are calling snow farming. i don't think half the people skiing there even know how to use the beacon/probe that is required.
> 
> the four times ive skiied there (twice in 06, twice in 07) there was maybe 40 people tops on the mountain. two days of face shots, one day of incredible corn skiing, and one day of kinda crappy conditions but i was working a beer fest and skiing for free so i was fine with it.
> 
> the one bad experience i had was when it had snowed like 2-3 feet the week before, and it was the year purgatory was giving season pass holders 2 free unguided days at silverton. i showed up to a line of like 300 people. waited in line for an hour and a half to get a lift ticket, moved about halfway up the line before freaking out that the lift line would be just as long, then bailed and skiied some backcountry. that was a shitty morning and i was glad i skiied where i did. probably had better coinditions anyways.
> 
> my advice- ski it, then spend a coupkle days in the backcountry around there if the conditions are right.


Drengel, when we were there they were absolutely farming the snow. The guide would ski and tell us to stay right/left of his tracks. This is the common way guides work. The problem was he would give us about 30 yards between his track and the skied terrain and expect eight clients to spoon their turns in that space. I do not like being constrained like that. My turns alone could be 30 yards across. Conditions were stable and their were whole bowls of the same aspect left untracked while group after group sequentially tracked up turns in a few lines. I'd be ok with farming if a huge storm was not coming that same night.

Since that trip Silverton has opened their terrain to unguided skiing, which could be fun. I ski too much in the backcountry to need to go back to the Silverton resort when I have a sled for access to remote areas. I ride in, park it and start skinning.


----------



## drengel

word. i see what you're talking about now. never skiied with a guide anywhere ever before. had a friend that got chewed out by the guide for taking huge wide turns at silverton. i will say that i attempt to control my lines anywhere i ski thats a big open slope just to try to preserve the snow for everyone else but i have heard the guides are kinda nazi-ish about it. backcountry is where its at if you live in the san juans. wish i had a sled...


----------



## Homerslides

*Silverton ROCKS!*

Skied a few days guided there, before the unguided option. Went with a large group of rippers, all with back country, heli and snowcat experience. We had a blast, despite mediocre conditions. 
Guide was cool...we puffed tough, with no issues. Were not forced to stack turns too painfully.
Our very experienced group of rippers was able to ski a large variety of runs, with a few good pucker-factor lines.

Be sure to get in a good group of people who can hike...as stated above. If you have a good group, you will have a killer day!

And DEFINITELY plan extra days for BC or Cat options.

HIGHLY recommended:!:


----------



## tellutwurp

Silverton is pretty sick if you hit it when there is good snow, but not alot of avy danger. I have done the boot packing twice, which gave guided days and the last couple of years we have done the unguided.

Unfortunately, they do snow farm. It is hard to prove it, but my personal take is that they will close runs just to preserve for guided clients. As for keeping the turns tight, I would have to say it has gotten relaxed as unguided has become more popular.

One of the last trips, we had two cars coming up in a snow storm. We made it through the gates outside Ouray while the 2nd car got turned around only 30 minutes behind. Both passes were closed for the next day and half and the skiing was epic, albeit, the mountain opened quite late.

If you do go, make sure you obey the closed runs... you will get arrested. They have a no tolerance policy and it is possible to end up on a closed run without crossing a rope so know where you are going. Lest you end up like my friends.

anyway, we do it every year. It is just awesome being up there, drinking at the VFW, and skiing some steep terrain.


----------



## brettb

not trying to piss you off but c'mon?????

I don't know of any mountain where you don't need to hike to get untracked freshies!?!? or any mountain where you can get untracked each run? even Loveland of all places now last a day at best for catching fresh turns!

In any case if you want fresh trax with no effort buck up the dineros and Heli or snow -cat ...otherwise stay home and save your scratch!

by the way most snowcat and heli ops are farming also! except in BC in my experience mostly because they have such vast terrain. When you are in business and have a small supply and large demand you can charge more obviously but you also want to maximize the use of your supply thus snow farming! if you don't like that? try and open up your own similar company and 1. make people happy and 2. fill your pocket with green backs
dont want limitations don't EVER be guided!!

one more thing... at most CO and UT resorts there is sick terrain that is often closed and sometimes permamnantly closed....usually for good reason other times because the resort not willing to take the risks!!! these guys are taking those risks be thankfukl for that and just ski!!!!!

NOPE i have never been there too far maybe this year if time and snow permit?


----------



## tellutwurp

Acknowledging that it exists and and that it isn't an optimal situation for the selfish, doesn't mean that it isn't understood.

I know where to ski untracked all day long at resorts, no hiking or minimal hiking.


----------



## ZGjethro

Brettb, I think I said I was ok with farming the snow, just not on the night before a huge dump, and not to the extent that all people have to make the same turns to avoid crossing tracks (spooning). They had bowl after bowl untracked as we skied crud or narrow shots of pow. I'll take the advice about never being guided though. With my sled and skins I can ski any shot I want if I think its safe and not see a soul. If someone does not ski bc though, I can see the area having appeal. You will have good skiing. I just do not like having a "guide" whose job is to tell you where not to ski instead of taking me to the goods.


----------



## ec

Silverton should be awesome. They have minimal skier visits, awesome terrain, and great snow. However, my experience there was less than awesome. I think a better description would be Frustrating. 

Our group was a solid team of rippers…except for the “guide-in-training” that they stuck in our group who couldn’t ride at all. Our “guide” was a pain in ass with all his powder farming demands….only giving a group of 8 about 10 feet of powder each run. At one point, he threatened to call the local sheriff on us because the #8 rider went outside the linebecause he wanted a couple decent turns…what a dick!

Powder was simply everywhere, and our “guide” had us hiking 30 minutes to frozen corn. The lines right under the lift were better than what we were getting. When questioned about his tactics, our “guide” explained to us that the powder under the lift was “reserved” for the lift operators. Another painful tactic to slow us down was his practice of only allowing us to make about 5 turns and then stopping the entire group. Are you kidding me? What a joke.

Total runs for the day was a less than adequate 4 runs. I heard unguided is better, but I will never spend my precious time and hard earned money at place ever again. I can get a better experience at Berthoud Pass and save a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## JDHOG72

"NOPE i have never been there too far maybe this year if time and snow permit?"

Thinking brettb could have have started and stopped with his last statment. Since you have never been there I give very little cred to anything else you have to say about it. 

My experience mimics the experience ec had and I have actually been there...twice. That being said, people that do not get into the backcountry very often might really enjoy the experience. There is no doubt that it is an amazing place to see even if the skiing does not turn out to be great (and it very well could be epic).


----------



## fids11

Went last year in mid feb. and had mixed reviews. LOVED the mountaineering aspect of the whole trip. great views, and all the hiking you would ever want. but, yes, the snow farming sucks. lot of drops we were interested in taking and the guide just basically ignored us when we asked to ski them. if i were you, i'd definitely go, even in the guided season, just hope for a great snow day. BUT, even it doesn't snow, the one GOOD thing about all the snow farming, is that you almost FOR SURE will be cutting your own tracks pretty much all day. Be in mid-season shape though, or else you might only get 2, maybe 3 laps in. Happy shredding!


----------



## slowstride

*skinning up!*

I've only skied silverton mtn twice, both times unguided.

Silverton mtn definitely snow farms and when both guided and unguided is available, opens terrain to their guided groups before unguided customers.

One of the days i was there silverton mtn was reporting over 2 feet of snow, it was a great day until i got hounded by a patroller for apparently breaking a closure. It was a case of mistaken identity, the got the wrong guy, eventually we got it sorted out, but it left a sour taste in my mouth.

Having to book in advance is a bit of a crap shoot, silverton mtn can have crappy snow conditions, just like any ski area. But if you don't spend much time in the backcountry, and if silverton mtn has good snow conditions, then silverton mtn might be for you. Myself, i'll be skinning the san juans......

For a super lame experience try cat skiing on molas pass........


----------



## Jahve

You all should start looking at silverton as a town and not a ski hill and things will turn out in your favor!! 

If you get into town on a friday and have to get in good snow on sat so that you are home by the donkies game on sunday and then get hooked up on a guided day with some chumps from chicago, tampa, or denver for that matter well.....

Now when you go - stay a week or so and if you are in town stay with pete at the bent elbow and get a balcony room. This will get you to the ski hill in enough time to meet your guide or friends. After your weekend friends have left (or on the first night in town for me) move up to the treasure hut. Great people, a great hut, and great terrain. There is both heli and sled access from the front deck.. Some of the best terrain and snow you will find in colorado.

I plan on going to silverton (the town) every year and I am going to go back there again this year. I may or may not make a day at silverton (the area) but if the conditions, group, and guide are right I will be in that lift line with bells on!!!


----------



## iliketohike

Silverton is probably the coolest thing going if you are a resort skiing backcountry poser, but if you actually get after it, I would say it is a novelty at best. 

First, the lift doesn't actually take you to the top, so, more often than not, you are still going to hike. That's cool, but if you told me you'd give me 35 bucks to go hike for the day I'd take the money, smoke a blunt, and hike for 100% of my turns. Essentially, if you are guided at Silverton, you pay 135 for 4-6 runs. Now, say you get in 5 runs, which is a big day at Silverton, you just paid 25 dollars to ride a life 2000 ft. On top of that, if you are guided, you have a guide who cuts a boundry and makes you stack your turns inside his little area. I got yelled at for dropping a cornice! WTF, I didn't come out to the 'sickiest' resort in Colorado only to be pigeon holed to a skiable area less than 75 ft wide. 

Now, unguided I have not been. I am much more willing to pay 50 bucks and be pigeon holed to a limited number of runs on the mountain, sans guide telling me not to do what I came there to do. In this light, the mountain is actually pretty cool. But the guided stuff... I don't know, if you really have gone into the backcountry more than once in the season, and you don't consider the backcountry the gate at your resort, you'll be dissapointed. 

That said, for people new to Mountaineering coming from a ski hill, it is a perfect segway to backcountry skiing, so I don't completely hate it, it's just unless the conditions are perfect, I'd rather buy a bag of weed and hit the backcountry for free than pay to ride a life 2/3 of the way up and be driven like cattle for the day. 

Also, for all the defenders of this resort, I ask, have you skiied BC? If you have you'll know the terrain that makes you think Silverton is the sickiest resort in the world is common up there, and the lift brings you to the top, and you don't have to ski with a guide. So if steeps are your forte save up some more money and go ski the Canadian Rockies. Lift tickets are 60 bucks for the day, the terrain is just as steep and gnarly, and you can ride a Gondola to the top while you smoke half price weed and at the top you don't have a guide to tell you where to ski and what you can and cannot drop...

Just an opinion...










Just note: The gates to either side of this resort are open, and the Gondola takes you up 4,000 plus feet in one shot, in 14 minutes, and there are 70+ in bounds shoots. I know it's hard to gauge how steep it is, but let me say, I'd rather go on Vacation here. Plust the resort has only been open 10 years! Silverton eat you heart out!


----------



## Canada

*after eight days on the same 3-4 man made runs*

I'd give my left nut for some natural snow!!

At least the kids are enjoying it.


----------



## slowstride

That looks like Kicking Horse near Golden, BC, and yes it is a sweet resort.....


----------



## iliketohike

Amen Gear Trader, that's Kicking Horse! Just wanted to put that up to offer some contrast. I haven't skied any resort in Colorado that even comes close to Kicking Horse, or the Banff/Fernie/Golden Area. 

That said, I'm an American and they don't need any more dirtbags in BC. Colorado has sick mountains, sick powder, great people, and better weather (it's not god awefull cold for 9 months out of the year), so I'm not ready to be an expat yet. The Backcountry is still the backcountry either place. Plus they wouldn't let me into Squamish this year, and I have to wait till next summer before they let me back in cause I got a DWI in 05. You can't go to Canada if you have a DWI for 5 years after cause it is a Felony in Canada. However, if you are lucky enough not to be searched when entering the country you can still get in (unlikely not to get searched if you drive a Toyota with a camper shell, I wasn't the only one from CO to be turned away at the Vancuver border this year. We all saw eachother as we discovered Index by oppurtunity)!

But why can't we figure something like this out in Colorado? I haven't skied Telluride yet, but the only thing that even comes close is Aspen Highlands and Crested Butte. Still these resorts are laughable when comparing them to a resort like Kicking Horse.


----------



## caseybailey

"So if steeps are your forte save up some more money and go ski the Canadian Rockies."

Only Durango trust-funder would consider a thousand+ dollars "some money".


----------



## iliketohike

Considering lift tickets are 60 dollars up there, less than half the price of a ticket to Silverton during guided season, I don't think it would actually cost a thousand dollars more than driving from Boulder, paying for a hotel, and skiing for 3 days. Especially with a few buddies to share the gas and drive with. 

And no I don't have a trust fund. I scrape by to ski. As a matter of fact I never had a pass to Steamboat during the 4 years I lived there and would hike from Fish Creek Falls to Pony to ride for free, or clip tickets. And when I was in Golden we were camping because we couldn't afford a hotel untill a local put us up because it was 35 below everynight for a good stretch and he thought we were crazy. I never bought a ticket to Kicking Horse. I sat outside and clipped tickets and got a comp one day. 

I sure do wish I had a trust found, cause camping in Banff in January really isn't that fun.

It's easy to think just because someone has lived their dreams that they had more means than you to do it. Why not instead of insulting someone who worked hard for their experience, you put that energy into creating your own experience.


----------



## caseybailey

This guy-
"Silverton is probably the coolest thing going if you are a resort skiing backcountry poser"
Should listen to this guy-
"Why not instead of insulting someone who worked hard for their experience, you put that energy into creating your own experience."

Oh wait... it's the same hypocrite.


----------



## iliketohike

let the flaming begin! 

Kicking Horse: 100 dollars for a ski and stay package a night. 

Silverton. 135 for 4-6 runs

And putting your own energy into creating your own experience seems to jive pretty well with the backcountry skier's motto of earning you turns.

Bring it Casey, first you call me a trust funder and now a hypocrite, sounds like your just bitter... well that's your karma bud.


----------



## caseybailey

iliketohike said:


> let the flaming begin!
> 
> Kicking Horse: 100 dollars for a ski and stay package a night.
> 
> Silverton. 135 for 4-6 runs
> 
> And putting your own energy into creating your own experience seems to jive pretty well with the backcountry skier's motto of earning you turns.
> 
> Bring it Casey, first you call me a trust funder and now a hypocrite, sounds like your just bitter... well that's your karma bud.


Dear Karma-
You forgot gas.
Your friend,
Caseybailey


----------



## iliketohike

That would be the 1,000 extra dollars that doesn't mean anything to me, as I have a trust fund. Right Casey? I bet a trip from the front range to Silverton for a week would end up costing the same or only slightly more than a trip to BC. Silverton is almost 400 miles from the Front Range, and BC is only 1,200. So yeah, gas is going to cost more. But I am arguing that you will make up for it in the savings you get for your ski and stay package. 

Regardless, you are totally right on. It's your thinking that keeps all the BC from blowing up. So yes, keep think that, and don't bother heading up there, it never snows and the skiing sucks.


----------



## caseybailey

You're right. 
CaseyBailey
"let the flaming begin!"
p.s. Oh yea, you are the best flamer on the buzz.


----------



## iliketohike

I'm done with this thread. 

Thanks for the entertainment, and offering no arguements against mine except name calling. 

I'm headed up to Silverton this weekend to help put in the boot pack. I do think its a cool resort, just not compared to BC resorts, and not with a guide, unless, I said in my original post, the conditions are perfect. 

I would think you'd be stoked to find out about a little known resort in the Canadian Rockies where you can stay the night in a hotel and buy a ticket for 100 USD a night. 35 less than a day of guided skiing at Silverton. I'll be heading up there next season when I can return to Canada legally. And thanks to people like you, there won't be a line for the lift. We'll keep it between the trust funders, because it's totally out of reach unless you're loaded, and a flaming poser.


----------



## caseybailey

Sorry...I was just havin' some fun.


----------



## iliketohike

me too dude... just having fun board out of my mind...it's the buzz. If we didn't have stupid flame wars we'd really by bored. Seriously dude, check out the skiing in BC, it'll blow you're mind. And you don't need a trust fund to go, really. It pissed me off being called a trust funder cause camping in January in BC so I could have that experience really was pretty miserable, and I wish I had a trust fund so I didn't have to sit in the parking lot heating up oatmeal while I waited for my ticket. The cops even chased me around the parking lot one day. So being called a trust funder pisses me off more than being called a flamer.


----------



## lemsip

iliketohike said:


> So being called a trust funder pisses me off more than being called a flamer.


Nobody doubted your sexuality.


----------



## JDHOG72

Maybe you two should just PM each other and set up a date for the weekend. You could meet somewhere between Silverton and BC.


----------



## iliketohike

iliketohike feels bad for trash talking Silverton a little bit. The people that run the mountain are all bad asses and some of the best skiers in the country. It was a super cool mountain, and both my guides were super cool dudes. It's just with my background it was hard to feel that it would be worth coming back for guided skiing. It didn't mean I wasn't coming back to ski without a guide. 

as someone new to Durango I certainly don't want to be making any enemies up there, as the people that run the place are exactly the people I want to ski with.

I was kind of rudely saying I'd rather go hiking than guided skiing there. It is the coolest total skiing experience in the state, hands down. I just kind of thought that was a given.


----------



## ZGjethro

I have to say I meant my harsh review based on my ONE trip there. Our guide would take us to a shot promising fresh Pow. When we got there it was usually crud and if he did not make us ski the crud, he would give us a very narrow slot to spoon all our tracks in. This was on the eve of a huge dump with unskied bowls all around us. Our crew was very experienced in back country skiing and mountaineering, so we kind of skoffed at our "guide", especially when he said several of the non-descript shots we skied were first descents. He was an incredible douche. One skier in our group who guides and patrols out of Chamonix wrote a scathing letter to the area owner about our experience. 

The reality is that the area is great for people with limited backcountry experience. I was disappointed. I would rather hike the whole distance in the backcountry and cut out the lift and guide fee. The unguided skiing might be good but I have not done that in Silverton

I wish the owners good luck, and I like their ideals, but I doubt I will be going back


----------

